# lot openings/cleanups ?



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

wondering how u guys handle opening up lots during day time storms and cleaning up after hours where cars were parked all day. Do you include it in your set 1-3 ect pricing or charge sepeate.. Thanks


----------



## snowish10 (Oct 29, 2010)

Following......


----------



## maxwellp (Feb 16, 2013)

I open them up and clean up after all the cars are gone. It is in the pricing.


----------



## RonWin (Nov 17, 2011)

How does one handle lots that are never fully emptied of cars? E.i. apartment lots?


----------



## racer47 (Feb 24, 2011)

only do drive lanes and move on . roads in and out .


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

RonWin;1976806 said:


> How does one handle lots that are never fully emptied of cars? E.i. apartment lots?


Put a set of forks on your skid and move the cars to all ready plowed areas? LoL

Guessing you have to show up later and hope the cars have moved so you can clean those areas?


----------



## beanz27 (Dec 22, 2012)

RonWin;1976806 said:


> How does one handle lots that are never fully emptied of cars? E.i. apartment lots?


Clean drive lanes and spaces wider then 2-3 cars, and call it good.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

I clean everything I can, where there is no Cars each time I visit the site. Then after hours clean where cars was park


----------



## crazyboy (Feb 3, 2009)

RonWin;1976806 said:


> How does one handle lots that are never fully emptied of cars? E.i. apartment lots?


Peice it to include one return trip after the storm, if spots are still full after that its their problem.


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

RonWin;1976806 said:


> How does one handle lots that are never fully emptied of cars? E.i. apartment lots?


On my Complex's day after the storm I do a clean up everybody moves there cars to clean spots. It base on hourly rate.


----------



## CashinH&P (Jan 14, 2012)

My condos have a clean up time. It's a scheduled time the day after a storm when all cars are moved off the property so we can do a proper clean up. If a car doesn't move the building manager has it towed. Having a set clean up time of course costs them. I build it Ito there seasonal pricing. My busniess lots are opened up by 6 am if the storm allows if not we maintain the drive lanes through out the day and go back after hours to do there clean up.


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

crazyboy;1976938 said:


> Peice it to include one return trip after the storm, if spots are still full after that its their problem.


I have all my prices 1-3 etc I charge extra to come and doo main runs during daytime storms and extra if I have to come back after hours to clean spots.. Just wondering if this is a good way of doin it or shound I go up a little on my inch prices to cover the return trips.?


----------



## vmj (Nov 17, 2008)

is this wrong to have contract set up this way???


----------



## racer47 (Feb 24, 2011)

clean up time sounds like the way to go for sure


----------



## Antlerart06 (Feb 28, 2011)

vmj;1977323 said:


> I have all my prices 1-3 etc I charge extra to come and doo main runs during daytime storms and extra if I have to come back after hours to clean spots.. Just wondering if this is a good way of doin it or shound I go up a little on my inch prices to cover the return trips.?





vmj;1977810 said:


> is this wrong to have contract set up this way???


If you getting away with it that's kool

I use run that type Contracts 1-3 , 4-7 etc

Here a lot others did to that's the hard part.
You might charge extra for clean ups and Joe snow wouldn't. So when you trying get new jobs. Customers didn't understand and would say it snowed 3'' they was going only pay for 3'' of service not the extra fee for the clean up.
One reason I went to per visit it has less stress and easier to track and No calls asking about the extra fee over the agreed 3'' price.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

I charge a certain amount to plow drive lanes and salt during business hrs. Then I charge the full amount (I charge per push) later when all employees are gone. The way I need to move snow requires plowing over cleared lanes and resalting everything. I make much more money on daytime snows.


----------

